
Google, Intellectual Ventures case over patents ends in U.S. mistrial - kjhughes
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/02/06/us-google-iv-mistrial-idUSBREA1500Y20140206
======
adoptadragon
There's got to be a way to bring this system back to serve the purpose for
which it was designed - encouraging innovation and not stifling it in
courtrooms and endless litigation by corporations and moguls. Or maybe I'm
just being overly optimistic here :(

------
a3n
> There's got to be a way to bring this system back to serve the purpose for
> which it was designed - encouraging innovation

Did it ever do that? I honestly don't know. Maybe it was a well intentioned
bad idea from the beginning.

